# Traddest Pop Song



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

What is the traddest pop song? Obviously, "Shout" gets first place, though it would drop a bit if there was a definitive version of the lyrics.
I think "Great Balls of Fire" gets a nod too.

And before you start complaining that this is a stupid post and there is no such thing as a trad pop song, know that I agree. So what. It is still fun.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

For pure fun, you can't beat the Kingsmen's version of "Louie Louie." It just doesn't feel right dancing to it without wearing a tweed jacket, OCBD, narrow tie, khaki pants, and Weejuns!!


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> For pure fun, you can't beat the Kingsmen's version of "Louie Louie." It just doesn't feel right dancing to it without wearing a tweed jacket, OCBD, narrow tie, khaki pants, and Weejuns!!


Even better! Partly because its lyrics are unknowable (except to Bonesmen).


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Tea for two Cha Cha


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

There's another list just started here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=80760


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

^^^^^== Sorry. Missed that. Still, you can't have too many. I noticed a reference to the Kinks in the other thread. I think that if we distinguish between songs liked by people who are trad and songs liked by trads, we will have two very different lists. The former will be very much dependent on your age. The Kinks made me think of that, though I am time-stamping myself.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

dopey said:


> ...if we distinguish between songs liked by people who are trad and songs liked by trads, we will have two very different lists.


:icon_scratch: hmm, please explain the difference. Is this like the difference between "Making the Grade" (about trads) and say "Animal House" (liked by trads)?

In any case, I'll throw out "My Sharona" as another nonsensical, yet awesome tune.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

wessex said:


> :icon_scratch: hmm, please explain the difference. Is this like the difference between "Making the Grade" (about trads) and say "Animal House" (liked by trads)?


Never saw "Making the Grade". Don't recall even hearing of it. As for the difference between the two, it has been discussed many times though perhaps people used different terms than I did. In any event, I want to stick to the songs, though I like the idea of tracking both streams, which I hadn't thought of before.

Edit: Your description is about 85% dead on to what I mean - I would alter it to say AH is liked by people who are trad (though I don't recall that to be particularly true) and MTG (based on your description) is liked by trad people.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

EGF


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

Don Henley's "Boys of Summer" - mentions Wayfarers

Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London" - maybe not trad but mentions good tailoring and perfect hair


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Moon River, for what George Peppard is wearing as he listens to Audrey sing it, and for the way it emblemizes that whole great sixties aesthetic.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh, and "Double Shot of My Baby's Love" by the Swingin' Medallions is the all time great 60s frat rock tune, better than "Louie, Louie."


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

dopey said:


> Never saw "Making the Grade". Don't recall even hearing of it.


"Auto shop teacher?"


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

"Sweet Home Alabama" - the ultimate Southern trad frat rock tune


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

JDJ said:


> "Sweet Home Alabama" - the ultimate Southern trad frat rock tune


I agree...except for the trad part. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

JDJ said:


> "Sweet Home Alabama" - the ultimate Southern trad frat rock tune


If that is eligible, then so is the Devil Went Down to Georgia, which I like better.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Billy Joel's "Captain Jack" mentions New England clothing (along with other lovely things like heroin and masturbation).


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

Their songs might be debatable but Vampire Weekend get my vote as a Trad type band, at least they looked it in their GQ shoot.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

JDJ said:


> "Sweet Home Alabama" - the ultimate Southern trad frat rock tune


Can't mention that without "Southern Man" and "Alabama" by Neil Young, of course.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

As an aside, the music isnt bad either.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

As a maniacal Beach Boys fan, I am chagrined that it took this long before the wise AP dropped in and hit it dead perfect. Absolutely the great Americana pop group.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

"The MTA Song" (Kingston Trio)


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> As a maniacal Beach Boys fan, I am chagrined that it took this long before the wise AP dropped in and hit it dead perfect. Absolutely the great Americana pop group.


Too true. Musically, they rank with the best and style wise, the very best. At least, in terms of casual wear. Strangely, I dislike their signature candy stripe short-sleeve OCBD look. Somehow, Al Jardine always looks the coolest. 
Pet Sounds Era


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Trad songs ?*

Isn't this the kind of thing that exposes us to justifiable criticism, and sends serious posters elsewhere ?

This forum seemed to start out as a place to discuss TNSIL clothes.

Do what you want, but this stuff brings people in that want to know about trad thermos bottles, trad condoms, etc.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Isn't this the kind of thing that exposes us to justifiable criticism, and sends serious posters elsewhere ?
> 
> This forum seemed to start out as a place to discuss TNSIL clothes.
> 
> Do what you want, but this stuff brings people in that want to know about trad thermos bottles, trad condoms, etc.


If your trying to say Mike Love dresses better than Al Jardine, your crazy. Dennis, maybe, but Love, no way.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Kicks*

"Kicks" by Paul Revere and the Raiders.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Let's Dance By David Bowie.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, you went and landed your Trad arses in the Interchange. How long until this hits the Inane thread?

Anyways, I submit:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Billy Joel,Uptown Girl.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

American Pie, Simon and Garfunkel America?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> Billy Joel,Uptown Girl.


Funny, I was thinking of that entire album: 'Easy Money', 'Keeping the Faith'.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rossini said:


> Funny, I was thinking of that entire album: 'Easy Money', 'Keeping the Faith'.


I like the video of Keeping The Faith where everything is all 50's related.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Literide said:


> Tea for two Cha Cha


It took me eight years of dance lessons across three girlfiends and a wife to figure that out.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> It took me eight years of dance lessons across three girlfiends and a wife to figure that out.


Be consoled;

I took maybe ten years of hearing on a weekly basis (the pub had an unchanging jukebox) and my excuse is I never _really _listened.

All that time, I thought the words meant some thing like if, 'I paid you a compliment, would you resent the familiarity'.

"If I said you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?"

F.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Blue Feather- Let's Funk Tonight


----------

